# from Housebroke to unHousebroke



## Rockie (Nov 19, 2007)

My 13 mo male GWP has has gone out the doggy door to pee since he was
3 mo's old. All of a sudden he has started peeing in the house close to the
doggy door' I am at a wits end as to why he has started this behavior. Any help duly appreciated. :******:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Is he showing an overall apprehension to go out into the yard? For example, when you open the door does he want to go out? I ask because if something negative happened to him out there, he may not want to go out. Just one thought...seen it before in a lab.

Was he completely house broke before you installed the doggie door?

Does he poop in the house as well? If it's only peeing, I'd have to say it's got something to do with marking. Is it always in the same spot? Has another dog been in the house?

No matter the cause, you may have to go back to the housebreaking basics of using the kennel, regular bathroom breaks, praise when he goes outside, if he doesn't go on his break...back to the kennel, etc.

More info please...

Mike


----------



## Rockie (Nov 19, 2007)

no poop. no other dogs. peeing same general area. no reason for not going outside to his kennel. The doggy door leads from house to kennel.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

first rule out a urinary tract infection with a trip to the vet, dogs don't usaully revert to peeing in the house especaily if they can go outside at will


----------



## mighty mo (Feb 19, 2008)

I would look into the vet too... May be a urinary problem... Or prostrate problem...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Rockie, might very well be a juvinile behavior he'll grow out of. I heard before I got my male GWP pup that sometimes they'll do this. And it was listed as "housebreaking problem". It isn't. Sam was housebroke before it started just like your pup. And he got over it in a couple months. If you pull the web page for GWPs you'll see this trait listed under chacteristics.


----------

